

Why You Should Build Something - daviddripps
http://www.daviddripps.com/2012/05/04/3-reasons-why-you-should-build-something/

======
atarian
Could you post an excerpt here for those of us unable to access your site?

~~~
ibk
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:P5B3F3-...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:P5B3F3-DUisJ:www.daviddripps.com/2012/05/04/3-reasons-
why-you-should-build-something/&hl=en&client=ubuntu&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

~~~
markyc
meh, nothing a 3rd grader couldn't write

~~~
FreakLegion
Were you referring to the article or is this a recursive comment called on
itself?

~~~
markyc
yes

